# Anyone intersted in going to Memphis?



## phinds (Oct 23, 2015)

Expenses paid (but it should be from within easy driving distance, not a plane trip). The purpose will be to evaluate and photograph the Jessup Wood Collection, described in this thread and which is in an Agriculture Center in or near Memphis.

http://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/19221-anyone-know-the-memphis-wood-scene/?page=1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmmmm near German town. That's where my cousin lives. Think Memphis is about 5 hours from here. Use to play a lot of fast pitch softball up there.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 24, 2015)

I heard on the radio the other day that Memphis is supposed to be the most dangerous city in the US.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that Memphis is supposed to be the most dangerous city in the US.


It's bad. One reason we quit playing ball up there. Park where complex was at was always scary to go to. Thug town


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2015)

Would be fascinating, but it's a might for away for me. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2015)

Will it include a tour of Graceland?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

I would go do it if I can take Barry for my security team, and Barry would probably go if you paid him to go along with me and be my security team.



@barry richardson

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 27, 2015)

Well i'd go for ya, but you'd have to hold a gun to my head. I'm only about 2 hrs away and i use to have to go quite often as the wifes grandmother still lived there. Now days even she don't want to go ( and she was born there)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 28, 2015)

A fellow over on Wood Talk Online has signed up for the job. He actually tracked down the collection for me in the first place and lives a couple of hours away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

